# Reason Question



## Tetsuo (14. November 2001)

kennt sich hier einer mit dem Programm aus? So rein zufällig...


----------



## Kopfballstar (11. Januar 2002)

Ja etwas.Kommt drauf an was du wissen willst.


----------



## sam (11. Januar 2002)

ein bisschen....kenn aber einen der damit arbeitet.....stell mal die frage!


----------



## AKM<2b> (25. Januar 2002)

*iche auch*

ich versuch auch zur zeit mein glück mit reason
hab sogar ein buch... trotzdem extrem kompliziert
Aber auch sehr geil


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

also Reason ist mein Spezialgebiet 
was willste den machen ???


----------

